# Masterbuilt smoker



## beavercreek (Feb 11, 2012)

Question about Masterbuilt model 20070910 ? What size heating element does this unit have ? Also can the element be replaced with a bigger element? I have read that the elements in some units can not be replaced.   Thank you.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 11, 2012)

sorry I don't know the part numbers very well. 

Is yours a 40 or 30 inch model?

How old is it?

What does the model number plate say the max wattage is?

Why do you think you need more wattage?


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2012)

It has an 800 watt element. I don't think you can put a 1200 watt element in a MES30. 800 is the biggest they make for your smoker.


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 12, 2012)

It is a simple element MES makes 800 max but you can order from element maker a 1200 it will fit.


----------



## beavercreek (Feb 12, 2012)

I do not have this smoker yet, but thinking about it. I just want to make sure that the element can be changed. A local Farm and Fleet store has them for 174.99 .  I have read of all the happy people on this forum that have a nes smoker. Thanks.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 13, 2012)

You DO NOT WANT to put a 1200 watt element in a 30" MES!!!!

800 watts does just fine heating up and smoking in a 40", masterbuilt upgraded the 30" to 800 watts, it really is over kill.  If you do a heat calc on the 30" to achieve 275º, you will find out you don't even need half of 800 watts.  1200 watts will just short cycle and chips will not burn effectively.

If you are upgrading a 40" to 1200 watts that is different, in fact I plan to add a 2nd element to my 40" which currently has only 800 watts.  However I will not do it until either my current element burns out or I have to do the wiring fix.  When either of those events happen I will replace add a 300 watt secondary element, using a two stage controller, and PID control, the 2nd stage will only come on when there are drastic temp drops and then the secondary element will kick in and help to quickly bring up cabin temp then drop out 5º before set temp (at least that is my plan).  The 800 watt easily maintains set temps and keeps the wood chips smoking beautifully.   I must stress that my 800 watt MES works just fine, the only reason to add the secondary element is to achieve set temp faster, and faster recovery when the door is opened.


----------



## wont heat (Apr 9, 2012)

hi

I have the 40" masterbuilt and ever since I bought it wont heat unless you keep the smoke vent shut all the way. and it will take hours to heat to just 215 degrees, something is not right i'm thinking of going to the 1200 watt. fyi this is during the hot summer.

feel like I got ripped off


----------



## deltadude (Apr 9, 2012)

WONT HEAT said:


> hi
> 
> I have the 40" masterbuilt and ever since I bought it wont heat unless you keep the smoke vent shut all the way. and it will take hours to heat to just 215 degrees, something is not right i'm thinking of going to the 1200 watt. fyi this is during the hot summer.
> 
> feel like I got ripped off


Your not ripped off until you do what any other responsible buyer of a product would do.  1st contact the MFG, talk to their tech support and accurately describe your problem.  If you purchased your MES 40" in the last 30 days you may have the option of exchanging it with a new one from the retailer you bought it from.  Finally if you just bought a MES 40 it already has 1200 watts.

If you lived with your problem 40" mes without contacting Masterbuilt or attempting to return it to the retailer, you still have a one year warranty and Masterbuilt should take care of you.  If you are beyond the 1 yr warranty, you still have a great smoker, and can change out the controller for less than $100 or even go to PID controller for less than $100.  Consider that if you were to go to a Sheetmetal Shop and have them build you a MES style double walled insulated sheetmetal box, with hinged door and exterior access to load chips you are going to pay $400-$600 just for the box.  Your MES should give you 20 years of service although you may have to change out a controller, heat element or sensor, it will still be an effective cook/smoking meat cooker.


----------

